# Hayling Sunday 1st October



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 6, 2017)

I'll take 3 people down in the afternoon followed by a curry afterwards but sorry I will have to limit this invite to those that already expressed an interest in my previous thread on the same subject as I was inundated with volunteers.

So, first 3 are in then it's onto the reserve list...................







Please God, don't let any knobs put their name down.........


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2017)

Me please.


----------



## Piece (Sep 6, 2017)

Moi s'il vous plait.


----------



## Fish (Sep 6, 2017)

Ta muchly :thup:


----------



## DaveR (Sep 6, 2017)

Fish said:



			Ta muchly :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Did you put your name down in the original thread?


----------



## User20205 (Sep 6, 2017)

DaveR said:



			Did you put your name down in the original thread? 

Click to expand...

& I'm sure gordon's signature excludes some


----------



## Fish (Sep 6, 2017)

DaveR said:



			Did you put your name down in the original thread? 

Click to expand...

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...s-at-Hayling&p=1716050&viewfull=1#post1716050


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 6, 2017)

OK we have the first 3, anyone else will have to go down as reserve in case of drop outs  :thup:


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm local so will go as a reserve


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 25, 2017)

Guys, there have been a few additions to the diary for Sunday but there is a gap between 12:30 and 1pm so suggest we meet at midday then slot into that gap. Hope this suits everyone?


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Guys, there have been a few additions to the diary for Sunday but there is a gap between 12:30 and 1pm so suggest we meet at midday then slot into that gap. Hope this suits everyone?
		
Click to expand...

Fine with me Gordon.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Sep 26, 2017)

SteveW86 said:



			I'm local so will go as a reserve
		
Click to expand...

If your first reserve which Gordon will confirm you can take my spot, my shoulder is struggling slightly with back to back rounds and I've got my last medal on the Saturday not to mention Swinley on Thursday, think I could do more harm than good with too many rounds in such a short period whilst waiting for my scan.


----------



## Piece (Sep 26, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Guys, there have been a few additions to the diary for Sunday but there is a gap between 12:30 and 1pm so suggest we meet at midday then slot into that gap. Hope this suits everyone?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds a plan, as long as you guarantee sun and no wind?


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 27, 2017)

I can step in for fish as he can't make it


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 27, 2017)

OK, it's myself, Richard, Matt and Steve. See you in the bar around midday  :thup:


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 27, 2017)

Do I get to play off 18 again?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 27, 2017)

SteveW86 said:



			Do I get to play off 18 again?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but you get all your shots on the same hole  :rofl:


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2017)

Guys really sorry but I am going to have to pull out of the game today. Have sent you an email Gordon.

Hope you have a good one.


----------



## User20205 (Oct 1, 2017)

richart said:



			Guys really sorry but I am going to have to pull out of the game today. Have sent you an email Gordon.

Hope you have a good one.
		
Click to expand...

Shall I WhatsApp him incase your carrier pigeon doesn't make it??


----------



## Piece (Oct 1, 2017)

Many thanks Gordon for the invite! Great place to play golf, even in the wind and rain! Thanks to Steve and Hodd too. :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 2, 2017)

Glad everyone enjoyed it despite the gloomy weather, another fun day on the links.

I'll check the diary and find a date for the next one.


----------



## PCWOX (May 22, 2018)

Was lucky enough to play here yesterday in the bright sunshine (had played at Ferndown on the Sunday).Absolutely fantastic Links course and if you are a member here, you are very lucky.  The art deco clubhouse is very nice too.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 22, 2018)

No I'm not a member anymore, I wasn't using it enough to justify it so I dropped it at the end of last year.


----------



## PCWOX (May 22, 2018)

Ah, that's a shame, but understandable if you weren't using it.


----------

